# Virginia SP



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Anyody have info/personal experiences) on the Virginia State Police?


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Plenty to both. What questions do you have?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mopar same here, sent you a pm


----------

